# What book did you buy this week?



## John Hartness

So I'm like most people and I'm on a budget. To that end, I make extensive use of Amazon's Wish List feature, and then every couple of weeks, on a Friday when it looks like I'll have a few extra pennies, I buy $10 worth of ebooks. So I thought it might be interesting to find out what everyone else is buying right now. 

This week I bought two - I picked up Doppelgangster by Laura Resnick and Hollowland by Amanda Hocking. Both of these are books I've read samples of and really liked them. I've been holding off on Doppelgangster for a while because it was $6.99, but finally bit the bullet and paid the mildly exorbitant price. I got Hollowland because it's Halloween weekend and I can't imagine a better book to read while I'm trying to sell DTBs at a Halloween festival tomorrow night. 

So what is you weekly/monthly book budget and what did you buy this week?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hmm... so far this week, I just bought one book: _A Pound of Flash_, by David McAfee. I still have quite a few books to read, so I'm trying not to buy too many until I clear up my TBR list.


----------



## monkeyluis

Tons of books. All from the authors on here. Including the two of you who posted. I probably have bought 20 books this week.


----------



## blackcat

Loads but one paperback I did buy was The Fall of Hyperion as I am 97% through Hyperion and am looking forward to the sequel (pity it wasn't available as an ebook )


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I bought the whole Sevenwaters series in anticipation of the new one coming out in December.  I have already read the series but I love it so much I want to read it all over again before the new one is available.

You asked about the budget, I don't really have one.


----------



## farrellclaire

I bought way too many this week.  I think I'll have to do a monthly book budget, it might help me stop losing the run of myself.


----------



## kansaskyle

I picked up the Pevear and Volokhonsky translation of War & Peace. I'm participating in a group read of it Nov 1 through Dec 19 over on Goodreads. I've never read it before, and I head this translation is supposedly a little easier for English speakers.


----------



## monkeyluis

farrellclaire said:


> I bought way too many this week. I think I'll have to do a monthly book budget, it might help me stop losing the run of myself.


You short story antho was one I bought today. I was thinking of budgeting myself by buying amazon gift cards of $25 or so a month & that's it.


----------



## history_lover

I don't really have a budget but I do keep track of what I buy and I spend an average of about $35-45 per month on books - so roughly $10 a week. I also nab some free ones from Kindle's limited time promo offers. This month, I've spent $41. This week I bought:


----------



## Terrence OBrien

"Extreme Measures" by Vince Flynn. And I confess, I bought the paper version. I was stranded in Lawrence, Kansas for about four hours with nothing to do. No Kindle, and nothing else to read. It's a university town, and I wanderd by a used book store and bought my first book by  this author. I like it. It moves along, good plot, interesting characters. Will probably read more from him, but it will be on the Kindle.
    Also bought "65 Below" by Basil Sands that I found here. Haven't had a chance to read it yet. But it's about Alaska and I spent ten years working on the North Slope where it does get down to 65 below.


----------



## redshift1

blackcat said:


> Loads but one paperback I did buy was The Fall of Hyperion as I am 97% through Hyperion and am looking forward to the sequel (pity it wasn't available as an ebook )


If you like Simmons try Iain Banks.... If you haven't already.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I bought several inexpensive indies that came highly recommended. And yes, I'm on a budget, it's just not very specific.

Deed to Death
No Good Deed
Portal
Primal Wound

Now if I only had time to read. 
L.J.


----------



## intinst

Lonely is the Soldier (The Legacy of La Malinche)	Hepple, Jeffry S.	

Tempest (Destroyers)	Hook, Holly	

An Unholy Encounter (The History Tales of Kaynos)  Alley, Tracey

Out of Time: 2nd Edition  Ball, Cliff

Miss Bramble and the Leviathan  Painter, Kristen

Demonspawn  Bullion, Glenn


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got the latest Marcia Muller mystery - _Coming Back_ - and the latest Shirley Rousseau Murphy mystery - _Cat Coming Home_ - (both pre-orders). I also received the DTB copies of _Six Days of the Condor_ (which the Robert Redford movie was based upon, except they called it _Three Days of the Condor_), along with the sequel, _Shadow of the Condor_, which I had no idea existed. I don't expect either of these to be available as ebooks within my lifetime, and I have not read them yet, so I bought the DTB versions (one I had to get from the UK).

I also bought a printed version of a technical book on guitar pickups, but that was the only way to get the CD of the sounds the various designs make, since the Kindle version has no CD.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92

I bought this novel from Darkside Digital for $5.95:



They had a link to the book on Amazon, but the price on Amazon was $7.95, so I purchased the .mobi version from Darkside for $2 less.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

She Smells the Death by E.J. Stevens



Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

The Missing Boatman by Keith C. Blackmore.


----------



## MLPMom

I had to look it up because book buying all blurs together for me, lol. I buy way too many!

This week though I purchased Misguided Angel by Melissa De la Cruz (it was actually a pre-order that came out this week)
Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf (I am pretty sure that was a free book)
Forever Mine by Reyes, Elizabeth (also a freebie)
Lily's Crossing by Patricia Reilly Giff (this one was actually for my daughter but I am sure I will read it as well at some point)

So really I only paid for two out of the four. Not a bad week for me.


----------



## Thumper

I bought (& read) Life on Hold by Karen McQuestion and bought her book Easily Amused...looking forward to reading that tonight.


----------



## monkeyluis

As I posted in the "Curse you Amazon" thread:

I've bought 20 books today alone!!!!! Shocked

The Chosen
Firefly Island
Ancient Eyes
Hell Hollow
Night Touch
LOCKED DOORS: A Novel of Terror
55 Proof - Jack Daniels and Other Thriller Stories
Jack Daniels Stories
Shot of Tequila
Dirty Martini
Shaken (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries) [Plus Bonus Content]
Rusty Nail
Cherry Bomb
Fuzzy Navel
Bloody Mary
Out of the Black
DESERT PLACES: A Novel of Terror
Asylum
Spinetinglers Anthology 2008
A Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories


----------



## Daniel Pyle

This week I bought:

_Worth Dying For_-Lee Child
_A Pound of Flash_-David McAfee
_Lessons_-Michael Crane
_Bait_-Joel Arnold (this one was actually free)
_Disintegration_-Scott Nicholson
_Night Touch_-John Hamilton
and _Darkness Under the Sun_-Dean Koontz

Grand total for all of these: $15.44. These are some seriously good times for readers.


----------



## farrellclaire

monkeyluis said:


> You short story antho was one I bought today. I was thinking of budgeting myself by buying amazon gift cards of $25 or so a month & that's it.


Aw, thank you.  I think I'm going to have to get gift cards myself, I accidentally one-clicked a ten dollar book today.


----------



## patrisha w.

Colloquial Irish

http://www.amazon.com/Colloquial-Irish-Complete-Beginners-ebook/dp/B0015DTW3M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1288398427&sr=1-1

There is a story. My partner is interested in learning Gaelic and so ordered a dead-tree book and DVDs from Amazon. He dived into it and was complaining that the book was difficult for him to read since he is 82 and has a cataract in one eye. Without saying a word, I went to check Kindle books and {actually to my surprise } there it was! So, I bought it, downloaded it to my DX , popped up the size of the font and calmly handed it over to him. 

He was astounded! He is not a Kindle fan the way I am although he got me my first Kindle1 but has actually never shown any interest in wanting one for himself. But it is possible he may get one for Christmas since he was so impressed. {Tomorrow I plan to show him how it looks on the Kindle 3 }

Patrisha


----------



## monkeyluis

farrellclaire said:


> Aw, thank you.  I think I'm going to have to get gift cards myself, I accidentally one-clicked a ten dollar book today.


ACK!!!

Yeah my wife also said I should to the gift card budget. Just so much good stuff out there!!!!


----------



## mistyd107

I try to get my gift card each month at 60.00 or so.  This wk only bought John Grisham's newest.  I'll get back in the swing of reading after the WS


----------



## Selcien

None, unless you were to include freebies, and then I only got one. Homeland: The Legend of Drizzt, Book I by R.A. Salvatore (I only got it because there's something very familiar about the name of the author).

As far as a budget goes, I don't have one 'cause I don't really need one as I found that the best way to control what I spend is to be very strict with when new purchases are made. I will not purchase a new graphic novel/manga until I've finished _The Walking Dead: Compendium One_ and I will not purchase a new ebook until I've finished _John Dies at the End_ and _You Suck: A Love Story_. At the rate that I read, meaning slow, I just do not have to worry about spending too much money.


----------



## carl_h

Whiskey Sour -- J.A. Konroth
Darkness under the Sun -- Dean Koontz
Passions of the Dead -- LJ Sellers


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Selcien said:


> None, unless you were to include freebies, and then I only got one. Homeland: The Legend of Drizzt, Book I by R.A. Salvatore (I only got it because there's something very familiar about the name of the author).


That's because he's written 20+ books, the vast bulk in the Dungeons and Dragons world Forgotten Realms. Homeland is probably my favorite of all of his novels, and hopefully you'll enjoy.


----------



## 13893

Fledgling
Lessons (and other morbid drabbles)
Cold Comfort Farm


----------



## kindleworm

The only book that I bought this week is Parmenidean Breach, by Jack West Jr.  It looked too good to pass up.  All of the others were freebies.


----------



## gina1230

I bought these four for a total of $7.22. I don't have a budget, but I've been trying to cut down my TBR pile, without much any success.


----------



## MagentaSunset

I'm buying way too many books, but nothing really new there! 

I purchased a couple books by Elizabeth Berg and Maeve Binchy, two of my favorite authors. Also bought some non-fiction - Outliers  and a book by David McCullough about the Panama Canal.


----------



## manou

I just couldn't resist buying Keith Richards' Life. He claims he remembers it all


----------



## 13500

I bought Johnathan Franzen's "Freedom" and Laura Vosika's "The Blue Bells of Scotland."


----------



## Maverick

I think this is a great topic. I saw a similar topic on another message board so I thought I would bring it back up.

The latest e-book I bought is Lost in Shangri-La by Mitchell Zuckoff. Bought it for $1.99 on Amazon.


----------



## JPGrider

I bought Save the Date by Sadie Grubor. Just started reading it. I like it so far. I just finished Silver Linings Playbook. I definitely recommend it if you like stories about mental illness. I, fortunately, do.
Smiles!


----------



## Robena

I bought Outlaw in Paradise, it's one of Pat Gaffney's backlist that I'd never read. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Maverick

Yesterday I bought 4 books in the Hangman's Daughter series for $0.99 each, including one yet to be released:

1) The Hangman's Daughter
2) The Dark Monk: A Hangman's Daughter Tale
3) The Beggar King: A Hangman's Daughter Tale
4) The Poisoned Pilgrim: A Hangman's Daughter Tale (to be released July 16)


----------



## Chad Winters

Maybe Harvey needs to add a panel for most recently bought book to the reading bar

My most recent purchases:


----------



## bordercollielady

Maverick said:


> Yesterday I bought 4 books in the Hangman's Daughter series for $0.99 each, including one yet to be released:
> 
> 1) The Hangman's Daughter
> 2) The Dark Monk: A Hangman's Daughter Tale
> 3) The Beggar King: A Hangman's Daughter Tale
> 4) The Poisoned Pilgrim: A Hangman's Daughter Tale (to be released July 16)


Ditto!


----------



## ramsey_isler

I used a cool new Amazon "local" deal to buy "Tears in Rain" by Rosa Montero for $2. It's very heavily influenced by Blade Runner, as the title implicates, but it tells the story from the replicant's perspective.

The Amazon deal let's you pick from 20 pre-selected eBooks and buy them for $2. Nice stuff, and quite budget-friendly: http://local.amazon.com/national/B00BSEXC2K?tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## TLCosta

bordercollielady said:


> Ditto!


Yup, me, too!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Sunday I bought the first in the Uplift series


But the second book in the Human Reach by John Lumpkin came out so bought and started reading that lats night


----------



## SidneyW

I bought "Kiss of Steel" by Bec Mcmaster either this week or last when it was discounted. I think the second in the series is coming out. It's a steampunk/vampire adventure. Interesting so far.


----------



## mistyd107

The Jack Daniels Series-JA Konranth 2 3bk bundles &3 individually
The Poisened Pilgrim- preorder for .99
Keeping Faith- Jodi Picoult 1.99


----------



## deckard

I bought two earlier this week:

 and


----------



## Maverick

I bought The Da Vinci Code for $0.00.


----------



## Hilary Thomson

Digital Photography Masterclass by Tom Ang.

I'm trying to pick up more photo tips before spring hits.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I haven't bought anything yet this week but am about to buy a biography of Winston Churchill as soon as I finish what I'm currently reading (a biography of Edward VII).


----------



## cinisajoy

Hi!  Since I am super duper cheap I tend to stick with the freebies.  Now if I have a gift card I will splurge like when I bought Atlas Shrugged.  I have also bought Andrew Peterson and Kurt Vonnegut.
Now 3 weeks ago I bought 15 paperbacks at the local thrift store.  The cost was $1.08.  
Oh and bought The Hot Zone by Richard Preston in hardback at another thrift store for 99 cents.

I have no idea how many free books I have gotten this week.


----------



## Paul Reid

"Cloud Atlas" by David Mitchell. I'd feel guilty watching the movie if I hadn't read the book first!


----------



## Maverick

Today I bought Guests of the Ayatollah for $1.99. So many books to read!!


----------



## Ian Rose

I bought Ted Chiang's short story collection "Stories of Your Life and Others", on the recommendation of Rachel Swirsky on Twitter. Once I'm done with the novel I'm in the middle of now, it's up next:

Stories of Your Life and Others


----------



## QuantumIguana

Protector by C.J. Cherryh.


----------



## FrugalFreebies

> "Cloud Atlas" by David Mitchell. I'd feel guilty watching the movie if I hadn't read the book first!


I recently bought this book, after watching the movie. I liked the movie, but I can't seem to get into the book.

Since I post book freebies every day on my site, it's hard to resist all the great books submitted - I am trying to get thru the ones I have downloaded (171 books!) before I buy any more.

But lately, I have bought:
Milk of Human Kindness - Janice Light	
Hidden, by Derick Parsons	
A Season of Secrets, by Anneke Campbell


----------



## deckard

OK, I went on a binge this week and bought 5 books:

Currently reading 

and keeping with the King Henry VIII theme: 

I also bought 



and 

Like I said, a buying binge.

Deckard


----------



## DYB

I actually noticed that a lot of books dropped below $10 last week, including a lot of Sharon Kay Penman novels, which I had on a watch list.  Maybe it's a Macmillan price drop on Amazon?  Not sure, but I got a bunch that were previously almost $20.


----------



## cekilgore

I bought 


It is more than I like paying for digital books, but a book club I take part in on GoodReads is reading it this month. 
I've heard good things about it, so I am hoping it was worth the price.


----------



## Kathelm

I bought The Phoenix Guards.

Recommended via a Goodreads group read.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I bought a paperback at a book signing. It was "Plague Nation" by Dana Fredsti. It is the sequel to her "Plague Town." If you like a zombie hunter with an attitude, you'll like these books.


----------



## Atunah

I am trying to scale back my book buying. So far so good. I did get some bargains this week.

   

I just noticed they are all backlist titles re-released. I love those. They already have a track record I can look up, which makes my vetting much easier. And I can get stuff that has been out of print finally on kindle.

I guess I didn't scale back my book buying as much as I thought. Still 6 books in one week. Oh well.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato

Bought Yesterday's Gone, a post apocalyptic serial that is already in its fourth season. I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm a bit of a history addict and noticed a book about courtesans for just 77p.



Has some great reviews. Don't you just love it when you find a bargain!


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I got Lauren Willig's new historical:



Like her other series and really looking forward to reading this new one, but I'm debating saving it for my next long flight.


----------



## D/W

Yesterday I bought Damaged by KBoards author H.M. Ward, a romance just published earlier this month and currently #2 in the Kindle Store (it was at #1 yesterday). The ebook's priced at 99 cents right now.


----------



## FrugalFreebies

Yesterday I grabbed:

Relative Malice, by Marla Madison
Write, Edit, Revise: Learn Writing Skills, Editing Skills and Revising Skills, by Gary Thaller


----------



## rjspears

I picked up Kurt Vonnegut's "Welcome to the Monkey House" and a short story by a new author, Mark Cain, called 
Thor: The Contest."  (I know the author.)

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Robena

Bought Power Point for Dummies. 

Also, purchased the Kindle edition of _What Happens in Scotland_, by Jennifer McQuiston. Can't wait to read it but need to finish book club book first.


----------



## 31842

I grabbed The Woman in Black and Darker Shores.

 

I had been looking around at West End plays to see this summer, which led me down a rabbit hole of past productions. I ended up reading about ghost story plays... and here we are.


----------



## Pressbox

Finally decided to get in on The Hunger Games and see what all the fuss is about. Also bought a couple other ebooks.


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I've found a new series that combines two favorite sub genres, Vampires and Scotts!! And the covers by Lyndsey Lewellen are super cool! Check them out!


----------



## Robena

Purchased *The Great Gatsby*, by F. Scott Fitzgerald. Haven't read it since high school. Our book club will read it, then see the movie after its May 10th release, and then discuss the two. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## balaspa

I pre-ordered Joe Hill's NOS4A2 and just bought Cliver Barker's Imajica.


----------



## Alexc7

Hi,

I bought Vampires of Arizona, the story of a young girl living in a town lost in the desert and fighting bloodthirsty vampires. It's quite graphic and full of nice twists (and only 0,99 cents).
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C52CM20/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=12JJ9H630J3A5H1KBF6R&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Roberto Scarlato

My book budget is 5 to 15 dollars. Recently bought The Book Thief, The Reliable Wife and The Last Surgeon.


----------



## Sherlock

Bought The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield since it was on special and I've been wanting to read it.  Borrowed A Touch of Greed by Gary Ponzo from Amazon Prime lending library and Working Stiff by Annelise Ryan from Overdrive at my local library.


----------



## Susan Alison

Amongst far too many others, I particularly wanted to get Tad Williams's Shadowmarch first in the trilogy - couldn't get it for Kindle though. Had to buy a paperback... 

Mind you, I also wanted to buy Justin Cronin's The Twelve (Passage Trilogy 2) but didn't because the Kindle version was TWICE the paperback cost...


----------



## cinisajoy

I bought Bloody Mary and either Fuzzy Navel or Rusty Nail by J A Konrath.  I already owned Whiskey Sour and Dirty Martini.
I picked up Afraid by Jack Kilborn free.  Ok so I picked up several free.


----------



## Atunah

I tried to be good. I swear, I really did. . But them darn sales. And this is just up until this morning. Now I saw that a bunch of books I have been looking at are marked down to 3.49 from the usual 7.99. Lots more 1.99 and 2.99 sales also. 
I am going to have to sit on my hands today.

So here is my loot this week. *sigh.

These are historical romances
     

A interesting sounding time travel


A contemporary romance by a great author. 


I need an intervention.


----------



## Robena

Just bought _Lover Undercover_, by Samanthe Beck. Her debut was _Private Practice_. A hot and steamy read but with an interesting story. Now I just have to carve out some time to read this one.


----------



## deckard

Bought Alif the Unseen



and my TBR list keeps growing.

Deckard


----------



## LaRita

I bought _Paris_ by Edward Rutherfurd. Love those long historical sagas, and the Kindle makes them so much easier to hold!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LaRita said:


> I bought _Paris_ by Edward Rutherfurd. Love those long historical sagas, and the Kindle makes them so much easier to hold!


Oh! That's new!  And I do like Rutherford -- but I'm not ready to spend $16 on one of his books. . .  . . . I've wishlisted it, though and will watch for the price to come down a bit.

At least it's a loooong book at that price -- 832 pages it says.


----------



## Ian Rose

I bought Chuck Wendig's Blackbirds, and the newest Kindle edition of Innsmouth Free Press. IFP / Innsmouth Magazine is a great and unique market for weird short fiction, and everyone who likes Lovecraft-style dark fantasy should read it.


----------



## Sarah M

The Coming Storm by Valerie Douglas
Candy Shop by Bella Andre

2 drastically different genres, to say the least.


----------



## Colin Taber

I just bought one of the Wool/Silo fan fics that are starting to propagate. I know it's supposed to be a very short read, but I was curious to see what the author had done. I think it is called Greatfall by Jason Gurley.


----------



## TWErvin2

I downloaded a copy of *The Onion Caper  * by *William O. Weldy*. It's a YA police mystery novel.


----------



## dkrauss

Does it count if it was free?

Stephen Hawking's _Solving the Mysteries of the Universe_. It's the kind of book I get to the end, scratch my head and go, "What?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dkrauss said:


> Does it count if it was free?
> 
> Stephen Hawking's _Solving the Mysteries of the Universe_. It's the kind of book I get to the end, scratch my head and go, "What?"


I note it is not free to buy but is free to borrow.

Sent from my Fire HD via Tapatalk HD


----------



## history_lover

In the last week I bought:

   

I've got way too many books waiting to be read...


----------



## Aris Whittier

I bought REFUGEE (book 3 in the Captive Series) by Erica Stevens. Last week I bought RENEGADE (books 2). My daughter is eating this series up!! If you have a YA reader this is a good clean read.


----------



## Meka

I purchased The First Assassin by John J. Miller for $1, it's apart of the Amazon Local Deals.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick

I bought The Good Lawyer. Today only for $0.00.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

"You're Not as Smart as You Think" by David McRaney

http://www.amazon.com/You-Are-Not-So-Smart/dp/1592407366

Fascinating book


----------



## Meka

And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TWErvin2

Downloaded the audiobook version of *Hammered*, an _Iron Druid Chronicles _ book by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

The New Sensual Massage by Gordon Inkeles. It takes a guiltless approach to sensual massage.

Like Gordon, I too was introduced to massage in a way that made me feel guilt about getting any PLEASURE out of it. It took me more than a decade to realize that it was their hangup, which they were imposing on me. Inkeles's book is so relaxed and open . . . I wish it had been around when I started getting massages.

Anyway, it's a subject that interests me. As you can imagine.


----------



## Mark Cotton

Ghostman by Roger Hobbs.


----------



## Meka

Passing by Nella Larsen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meka

The Stalker Chronicles (sequel to Diary of a Stalker) by Electa Rome Parks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdskye

It was a week of firsts for me. I bought the first book in the Harry Bosch series by Michael Connelly, the Gabriel Allon Series by Daniel Silva, and the Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. I have to say Jack Reacher is the one that hooked me immediately after reading a sample from each...and that says a lot. I'm certain I'm undiagnosed ADHD and because I have a background in law enforcement it's tough for me to get into some thrillers without a barrage of eye rolls. LOL  So, yeah, Jack's looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's been a while since I last bought a book.

I know. I bring shame to the family. Indichente.


----------



## MMancey

Joe Abercrombie: The Blade Itself. Really good so far, its a wonder I've managed to tear myself away - must be the kids, they always succeed with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Meka

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robena

Bought the third book in Dee J. Adams Adrenaline High series: Dangerously Close. I'm only a quarter of the way in but enjoying the read.


----------



## Groggy1

A Little Rebellion (Crimson Worlds) Allan, Jay 

So far the first two worked for me.  Hopefully, the series will keep up.


----------



## Meka

Imitation of Life by Fannie Hurst

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah

*sigh. Trying to be good is really hard. 

I got these this week.

A contemp romance I believe


This one was a daily deal and well its Linda Howard. 


This was recommended and on sale for .99, so whats a gal to do. 


Another dropped price and I think this is a NA


4 books for 5 bucks, not bad, not bad at all. 

Darn sales.


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I'm between books, so this week I've been catching up on my reading. 
Just bought: 
The Mystery Woman by Amanda Quick and plan to spend the day indulging in reading it!! Maybe outside on the patio.

I also recently read: 
THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE FAIRY GODMOTHER  by Kat Baldwin. LOVED it!!


----------



## Maverick

I bought the daily deal, 2001: A Space Odyssey for $1.99


----------



## Meka

The Eyre Affair (Book 1 in the Thursday Next series) by Jasper Fforde

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick

I bought the Wool Omnibus, which was a daily deal.


----------



## 31842

Right now I'm reading The Girl from Poor House Lane. The writing style is utterly delightful and I am completely enjoying it.


----------



## cinisajoy

Serial Killers Uncut by Blake Crouch and Jack Kilborn.


----------



## Robena

_Meant to Be_, by Terri Osburn. It's her debut book. A contemporary romance set on Okracoke Island in North Carolina. It's going to be my weekend treat.


----------



## Marta Tandori

I happened to be walking by a garage sale on our street earlier this week.  They had boxes of old encyclopedia sets.  Jammed into the end of one of the boxes was the first edition paperback of VALLEY OF THE DOLLS by Jacqueline Susann.  It's just one of those great books that urges you to curl up, get comfy and get reading.  Love it, love it - and it only cost a dime!


----------



## Meka

Marta Tandori said:


> I happened to be walking by a garage sale on our street earlier this week. They had boxes of old encyclopedia sets. Jammed into the end of one of the boxes was the first edition paperback of VALLEY OF THE DOLLS by Jacqueline Susann. It's just one of those great books that urges you to curl up, get comfy and get reading. Love it, love it - and it only cost a dime!


I added Valley of the Dolls to my To Read List a couple of weeks ago when I saw it in B&N, glad to hear it's good. I plan to read it very soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marta Tandori

Amekatay said:


> I added Valley of the Dolls to my To Read List a couple of weeks ago when I saw it in B&N, glad to hear it's good. I plan to read it very soon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I read the sequel, SHADOW OF THE DOLLS, a few years ago. It had been written by a different author and although it was well written, it just didn't have that same magic for me. I hope you like it!


----------



## Maverick

I bought the daily deals Gone with the Wind for $1.99 and A Body Departed for $0.99.


----------



## Meka

Pompomberry House by Rosen Trevithick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TWErvin2

I just downloaded *Those Who Hunt the Night* by Barbara Hambly, the audiobook version for my wife and I to listen to as we drive to visit her mother. We'll get probably all but an hour listened to during the road trip.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I've been reading James Patterson's books: the women's murder series. I'm on book 12, which is a hardback : (
For some reason, I don't like reading these books on my ereaders, I prefer the actual book.


----------



## DavidRStokes

I bought and read this one by Stephen Woodfin, it was very good. NEXT BEST HOPE (The Revelation Trilogy)


----------



## bobbic

I bought Spellbound and Determined, by Vax Darley. It's a young adult book that totally sucked me in.

bobbi c. 
Autor/illustrator and award-winning playwright


----------



## Iolanthe

I bought Blood Moon by Alexandra Sokoloff, Prohibited Passion by Rae Summers (jazz age story--I just saw The Great Gatsby and want to keep the vibe going), and APE--Author, Publisher, Entrepreneur by Guy Kawasaki. I budget around 35 a month for books and movies, but I must say I don't hesitate to blow past that amount.

I tried to post book cover links to these, following the instructions and using LinkMaker, but it didn't work...just showed the link. Still learning the ropes here.


----------



## jaimee83

DEFENDING JACOB


----------



## Sherlock

Bats and Bones by Karen Musser Nortman.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gone with the Wind.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Serial Killers Uncut by Blake Crouch/JA Konrath/Jack Kilborn.


----------



## Meka

White Girl Problems by Babe Walker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MineBook

*"The China Study Cookbook: Over 120 Whole Food, Plant-Based Recipes"* by LeAnne Campbell ​


----------



## Katherine Thompson

A change of Heart from Suicide to life - True story of a guy who tried to kill himself and survived. By James L Atkisson Great book - Highly recommend to anyone who has ever had to deal with suicide on any level.


----------



## Meka

Fingersmith by Sarah Waters

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robena

Iolanthe said:


> APE--Author, Publisher, Entrepreneur by Guy Kawasaki.]


Thanks Iolanthe. I just read about this one this morning. Guess I'd better go order. 

I bought Hatchet Job, and although the title is creepy the book is not. It's quite intriguing.


----------



## Meka

Ellington Boulevard by Adam Langer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 31842

I believe I am last person on earth to actually read it, but I finally picked up World War Z.  It's pretty creepy.  And I'm a wuss.  But it's fun


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KateDanley said:


> I believe I am last person on earth to actually read it, but I finally picked up World War Z. It's pretty creepy. And I'm a wuss. But it's fun


Well no. . . . . . because I haven't -- and likely never will!


----------



## joanne29

I buy many every week, yikes!









the latter is for my four year old


----------



## Patricia

I haven't read World War Z either and likely never will.  But I bought "1984" for $2.99.  I always wanted to read it and never got around to it.


----------



## Wo3lf

I still buy both paperback and kindle books. This week I bought these:










And for my kindle, I bought The Strife of Gods & Kings ebook bundle - David Dalglish, et al, Grub Line Rider - Louis L'Amour, and The Books of Blood, Volume 1 - Clive Barker:
























I'm falling behind on my reading a little. Well, a lot. d*mn.


----------



## BTackitt

I can't tell you all of the books I bought this week, but I can tell you the one I just bought 5 minutes ago.


Book #7 in this wonderful series.


----------



## L M May

Bought and already finished



Now I can read


----------



## deckard

Just bought 


about a member of the Royal Irish Constabulary in 1920 during the Troubles investigating a murder.

Received very good reviews on Amazon and Goodreads. The sample made me want to read the rest of the novel.

Deckard


----------



## Robena

Purchased _And The Mountains Echoed_, by Khaled Hosseini. Really looking forward to sinking into this one. We'll discuss it at our next book club and I think that will be lively. : )


----------



## Nancy Beck

Fallen Angels, Alice Duncan

Grounds for Murder, Kate Kingsbury


----------



## sarahlane

Two classics for my nephew and niece in Cameroon: 

1. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (this can already be considered a classic, can't it?)

2. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## TWErvin2

*Hunted* by Kevin Hearne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was showing my granddaughter her mother's collectible dolls and Shirley Temple dressed as Heidi was one of them. She had no idea who Heidi was so I told her about the book. I couldn't remember how old I was when I read it, but even though she's only nine, she reads at least two grades above her level. So, I bought her _Heidi_ and _Pollyanna_.

They're both very long books but I think she can handle them.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Blackwood Farm by Anne Rice...


----------



## 67499

I have a huge to commute to work each day so I go through a LOT of audiobooks and have become a fan of a handful of excellent readers. Two of my favorites - whose books I bought as keepers - are Grover Gardner and Barrett Whitener. Gardner's "Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" and Whitener's "Confederacy of Dunces" are fabulous readings that open whole new corners of those stories.


----------



## Dina

Once Upon a Tower by Eloisa James because it is on my wish list and it was on sale at Kindle for less than $4.


----------



## MineBook

This week bought mystery kind ebook:

*"We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves" by Karen Joy Fowler​*


----------



## the quiet one

Too much this week. I suspect this is why my TBR pile keeps getting larger and large no matter how fast I read.


----------



## Maverick

I bought Ender's Game for $1.99


----------



## Robena

Just found a friend's Harlequin Special Edition at Target: The Medic's Homecoming, by Lynne Marshall. She packs a ton of emotion into her stories, can't wait to start this one.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I just bought The Witch of Blackbird Pond by Elizabeth George Speare, which I read many (_many_) years ago when I was a kid. And yes, I'm actually re-reading it!


----------



## Dina

Mysterygirl said:


> I just bought The Witch of Blackbird Pond by Elizabeth George Speare, which I read many (_many_) years ago when I was a kid. And yes, I'm actually re-reading it!


Such a great book!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Dina said:


> Such a great book!


Now that I think of it, it must have been my first romance.


----------



## Dina

Mysterygirl said:


> Now that I think of it, it must have been my first romance.


Yes, I can see that! Laura and Almanzo was my first romance, unless you count The Phantom and Pied Piper.


----------



## Meka

Just bought The Bling Ring by Nancy Jo Sales

Let's just call it a guilty pleasure read.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tris

I noticed that Barnes & Nobles has a big summer sale going on at the moment, so to compete, Amazon is matching their prices.  So I went crazy and stocked up on books that were on my wish list and were at least 50% off! 

- NOS4A2 (By: Joe Hill)
- The Forgotten (By: David Baldacci)
- Zero Day (By: David Baldacci)
- Requiem (By: Lauren Oliver)
- The Raven King Trilogy (By: Stephen Lawhead)
- City Of Dragons: Book 3 (By: Robin Hobb)

Still pondering about completing my "King & Maxwell" series by David Baldacci by buying the last book, "The Sixth Man" for $4.49.  I've already read the book from the library, as I love the series, and it does annoy me a bit that it's the single book in the series that I'm missing...hmmm.  I'm very close to my budget as is.  The sale ends today too.  Decisions...decisions... 

I noticed that "Ender's Game" price has gone back up to $4.45 or 4.35 last time I checked.  Drat, oh well, I have it in paperback.  It's just one of those books that people won't leave me alone about when they see the cover.  One of the reasons I LOVE my Kindle...people don't know what you are reading.  Oh well...

Tris

PS.
I know understand (perhaps) one of the reasons why Joe Hill uses "Hill" as his surname.  If he went by "King", it would sound just like "joking".  Ha!   One of those random brain connections.  For those who may not know, Joe Hill is the son of the famous Stephen King.


----------



## Mahree Moyle

I bought "Darkest Before Dawn" out of my genre but thought I would try something new.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Bought _Pay the Piper _ in the Pennyfoot Mysteries series by Kate Kingsbury. This series is an auto-buy for me.

Also bought Angels of Mercy, the next in the Mercy Allcut mystery series by Alice Duncan. I went on Ms. Duncan's FB page and asked if any more books in this series will be coming out, and I hope she says yes! The main character is really a hoot!


----------



## Rie142

Storm Surge: Destroyermen series  #8Taylor Anderson  this is a pre-order  

I don't normally buy them at full price    but my son loves this series and has read the first few several times already.  So this is a surprise for him.  Next time he turns on his kindle it will be there.  

and I also bought 

Resurrection in Mudbug (Ghost-in-Law Mystery/Romance Series) this is book #4 in the series.    I got the first ones awhile ago free.  This is a funny series.


----------



## KindleGirl

I bought the new book from Kristin Hannah, "Fly Away" and the new one from Mary Kay Andrews, "Ladies Night". Both were part of the B&N price match sale and good deals!!


----------



## MineBook

Bought yesterday - Frozen in Time: An Epic Story of Survival and a Modern Quest for Lost Heroes of World War II by Mitchell Zuckoff.
Like this kind of stories.


----------



## Meka

Flowers in the Attic by V.C. Andrews for $1.99, it's apart of the $3.99 or less Kindle book deals.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I pre-ordered 
William Shakespeare's Star Wars

Based on the 'look inside' it should be awesome. 

(Release date is the 9th.)


----------



## OnOneWheel

and
 gotta love the Rooster Sauce!


----------



## 67499

I bought Jack Schaefer's great Western novel "Shane: The Critical Edition" edited by James Work, which reprints the original manuscript before the censors got their hands on it.


----------



## hamerfan

I bought Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace the other day when it was a Kindle Daily Deal. I had been keeping an eye on this one as it sounded intriguing and I was hoping it'd go on sale. Unfortunately, not my cup of tea so I returned it.


----------



## Maverick

This week I bought James Jones' The Thin Red Line for $2.99.


----------



## AllmyteeMeg

All I ask for at Christmas and my birthday (which is 4 days before Christmas) are gift cards to Amazon and Barnes and Noble, so I usually end up getting about $1,000 worth of gift cards in December that I then use throughout the year to buy all my fabulous books!!!  I've just finished Laurell K. Hamilton's latest, "Affliction" and am on to Colleen Gleason's new book, "Roaring Midnight".  I still buy print books because making the leap to Kindle/NOOK is sooooooooooooo difficult for me, not because I find the technology difficult, but because I can't give up the look and feel of my books.  I'm a book snob... what can I say?  LoL!


----------



## Meka

Misery by Stephen King

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TWErvin2

I downloaded a copy of *The Ghost of Lost Eagle*.

It's an action western with a little romance and maybe a bit of paranormal. Haven't really gotten very far into it.


----------



## Mahree Moyle

I didn't buy one. I'm backed up. Then I noticed the different reading games on the forums and decided to go the A,B,C route. So once I finish the book I'm reading and the two that are waiting, then I will find an A book.


----------



## lmroth12

Mysterygirl said:


> I just bought The Witch of Blackbird Pond by Elizabeth George Speare, which I read many (_many_) years ago when I was a kid. And yes, I'm actually re-reading it!


I love that book too! I have found copies of it in second-hand bookstores over the years, only to give them away to nieces to enjoy who loved it just as much as I did. Who could forget the story of Kit, Judith, and Mercy and their suitors, all of them mixed-up at one time or another only to come out all right in the end? And I loved Nat, my first boyfriend reminded me of him with his carefree spirit, short fuse of a temper, and love of adventure!


----------



## Robena

The Glass Wives, by Amy Sue Nathan. 

Started it last night and really enjoying the characters.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I just bought Oath of Office today at Thrillerfest in New York (a writing conference). The author, Michael Palmer, was there, and he signed it for me. I also bought The Black Box (A Harry Bosch Novel) by Michael Connelly and will have him sign it for me tomorrow. I think I'm in heaven...


----------



## Meka

A Time to Kill by John Grisham

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlee745

Ender's Game: 1 (The Ender Quintet) 
Card, Orson Scott

I have a folder in my favorites that I keep links to books I want to read. I ck once a day to see if they go on sale and Enders game finally dropped to 3 dollars and some change.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The latest by Linda Fairstein appeared magically on my Kindle this morning! I love pre-orders.


----------



## KindleGirl

New author for me, but I read the sample and was hooked.


----------



## Mandy

I bought quite a few books this week; most were from Saturday's Daily Deals. The most notable were Hugh Howey's _Wool Omnibus_, _The Hangman's Daughter_ series, and Diane Setterfield's _The Thirteenth Tale_.


----------



## 67499

Picked up a reprint of George Cain's "Blueschild Baby" - a very tough and violent American story set in the late 1960s - and Leonora Brito's short story collection "Dat's Love" about Caribbean immigrants in Wales.  Just started both.  Writing is excellent.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Bought 3 just today, as a matter of fact:



Have the other 2 in the series - a cozy mystery series that's as funny as all get out - and don't know why I waited so long to pick up the 3rd (hopefully there will be more ).



This will be a new cozy mystery for me, a new series that (hopefully) I will get into. Found out about this series in a Kboards thread about light mystery recommendations. 



One of those Kindle sale books that looked especially good to me - and despite my love of fantasy and (cozy) mysteries, I also enjoy reading about history.


----------



## history_lover




----------



## Maverick

Topaz by Leon Uris.


----------



## Grace Elliot

An unusual week for me as I'm researching Asperger's syndrome for a character - so I've purchased two non-fiction psychology books.


----------



## Meka

Small Sacrifices by Ann Rule

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Maverick

A free book: The Ghost of Varner Creek.


----------



## zaneowenyates

I bought a few this week to add to my growing list.

KICK by John L. Monk, have just finished it and was very entertained. The unique book crossed Dexter with the old TV series Quantum Leap, our hero jumps into the body (host) of some really bad people, were he gets to ride the host for a few weeks to bring them to justice or ?? before he is KICKed back to the great unknown.

Before KICK was Anathema by K.A. Tucker. The first in a trilogy, it's a fresh twist on Vampires and witches. Young and naive Evangeline is swept up from her boring life and thrust into a world within a world. I have enjoyed this book already and also purchased the second book, 'ASYLUM' which I have only just begun.

I highly recommend all three books above. 

KICK ANATHEMA ASYLUM


----------



## Robena




----------



## zaneowenyates

Hey people, I just said how good this book was I bought the other day with actual money.

NOW it's free so go get.

ANATHEMA by K.A. Tucker http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ZZWC4/?tag=viglink126429-20

Full of innocents Vampires and one naive young girl


----------



## Dina

I bought the novella Mourning Cloak by Rabia Gale, Feyland by Anthea Sharp, and Where'd You Go, Bernadette? by Maria Semple.


----------



## Meka

Dina said:


> I bought the novella Mourning Cloak by Rabia Gale, Feyland by Anthea Sharp, and Where'd You Go, Bernadette? by Maria Semple.


Where'd You Go. Bernadette? was hilarious, hope you enjoy it! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cinisajoy

Kick by John L Monk.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Wonder by RJ Palacio. Loving it so far.


----------



## LilianaHart

I actually just finished Wicked Games by Jessica Clare (Jill Myles). It's a freebie on Amazon and it's a really great read. One of the best indies I've picked up lately.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Romance isn't one of my main genres, and usually I read romantic comedy. But something drew me to this book, and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Meka

Animal Farm by George Orwell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Robena

I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Robena said:


> I really enjoyed it!


I liked that one, too! A lot of description but a page-turning read.


----------



## senserial

Yesterday I bought "The lady in Palazzo" by Marlene de Blasi - an American ex gourmet-journalist, living in Italy with her Italian husband.

I think, her books are great for everyone who likes anything Italian


----------



## Maverick

I couldn't resist buying these: Stephen King's The Stand ($4.49) and The Shining ($3.99).


----------



## DaveinJapan

My budget is relatively thin at the moment (kid needs braces, what can ya do  ), but I did buy one new self-help book that was recommended to me by a friend. It seemed appropriate given the stuff I'm trying to accomplish these days promoting my own work and trying to run a one-man business and all that entails. The book is called 'All the Hats We Wear", written by Scott Snow.


----------



## Kathelm

I bought Steelheart by Brandon Sanderson yesterday. It was on sale and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Julie Christensen

Last week I read the first ever Inspector Morse book - Last Bus To Woodstock.  I was underwhelmed and I'm a huge Morse fan.  This one was dated and the mystery barely held together.  But it was Colin Dexter's first Morse book, so I'll cut him some slack.  His later books are great.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

I bought one of the few Agatha Christie I haven't read... The Mirror Crack'd from Side to Side.
Watched the movie years ago... so, sort of spoiled.


----------



## deckard

I saw where the price dropped on Five Days at Memorial and couldn't resist buying.


Deckard


----------



## Nancy Beck

Two, actually:



The 4th or 5th book in the "Face Down" historical mysteries. I hadn't read any of the series in a while and decided it was time to get back to it.

Death at a Drop-In (A Myrtle Clover Mystery)

I love the Myrtle Clover cozy mysteries, and thanks to a thread on here about Elizabeth Spann Craig, I found out she had another in the series, so I bought it. 

Heaven knows when I'll start either one.


----------



## wholesalestunna

Robena said:


> I really enjoyed it!


I'm really thinking about picking this up...

I just bought The Shining yesterday... I figured since it's almost Halloween I could read some horror genre and mix it up a little. I picked the Shining because of the new Stephen King book, Doctor Sleep that just came out. Might give that one a whirl next.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

wholesalestunna said:


> I'm really thinking about picking this up...
> 
> I just bought The Shining yesterday... I figured since it's almost Halloween I could read some horror genre and mix it up a little. I picked the Shining because of the new Stephen King book, Doctor Sleep that just came out. Might give that one a whirl next.


I recently read 'The Cuckoo's Calling' (enjoyed it), and I'm currently reading 'Doctor Sleep', so I like your choices.


----------



## wholesalestunna

Carrie Rubin said:


> I recently read 'The Cuckoo's Calling' (enjoyed it), and I'm currently reading 'Doctor Sleep', so I like your choices.


Awesome! How's Doctor Sleep so far? I think I might go straight into that after I finish The Shining... It is Halloween after all.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

wholesalestunna said:


> Awesome! How's Doctor Sleep so far? I think I might go straight into that after I finish The Shining... It is Halloween after all.


I'm only 65 pages in, but I really like it so far. As always, King sucks me right in. I'm glad I reread The Shining a couple months ago in anticipation of Doctor Sleep's release. Everything's fresh in my mind.


----------



## ajhunter

I bought three of the $3.99 or less books this month.

Running for My Life - Lopez Lomong
The Wettest County in the World - Matt Bondurant
Dust to Dust - Benjamin Busch

I have so many books on my to-read list that I have no idea when I will get to them, but I'm excited to get them!


----------



## jlee745

I purchased three this week with the $5 dollar gift cards I earned at Sbks.






I just realized that all three of these are the third in the series.


----------



## Robena

I'm in the middle of a suspense rewrite, so during these times I read light. 
Just purchased The Cowboy Connection by Charlene Sands. Read it over one day and evening. It was a wonderful, warm, romance. One of my favorite tropes: forced proximity. She really knows how to writie a hot cowboy. Ha ha.


----------



## Atunah

I still love the title of this thread, book. *giggles. I think we means books right? I am not the only one that buys more than one a week? 

I didn't too too much damage last week so I can confess. Other weeks, I'll have to take the fifth.

Last seven days I got these lovelies. 

 A gothic romance back list re-release

 A BDSM club erotic romance

 A darker type of New Adult

 A young adult time travel thingamachingy

 A urban fantasy first in series, was recommended and then on sale so snap up I do.

 A historical romance backlist complete with flowing in the wind hair.

 A historical romance with paranormal backlist twofer

 3 historical romance books in series in one bundle

 A sci fi romance I am reading now and loving. Finally a good sci fi romance. I am ecstatic.

I think that's it.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I'm like Atunah, in that I can never just buy one. 

So here are the 3 I bought today, including 2 that were Kindle Daily Deals, and 1 that Atunah bought (gothic romance - love 'em!).



I'm an American Civil War buff (George Costanza to Jerry Seinfeld: "I want to be a buff. How do you become a buff?" ), tho I prefer to look at those people who had to deal with it rather than the military strategies of different battles. This book is supposed to offer that, it was Daily Deal, so how could I refuse? 



I love history of all kinds, and of course, this is fiction, but it's also time travel (LOVE time travel stories). And it was Daily Deal. So how could I pass this up?



Going back to my teenage years, I read a lot of gothic romance, just to deal with all that angst and whatnot. (Plenty of whatnot. ) Anyway, thanks to Atunah for saying it was a gothic romance...and I bought it. How can you go wrong for 99 cents?


----------



## Patrick Skelton

Just purchased the new one from Stephen King.  Can't wait to start it.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Patrick Skelton said:


> Just purchased the new one from Stephen King. Can't wait to start it.


I just finished reading 'Doctor Sleep' last week. Really liked it. As always, King sucks you in right from the start.


----------



## lazarusInfinity

At least 10 books this week, including trying a new genre:


----------



## Meka

Ford County by John Grisham

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## D/W

In the Sanctuary of Outcasts, by Neil White



> The emotional, incredible true story of Neil White, a man who discovers the secret to happiness, leading a fulfilling life, and the importance of fatherhood in the most unlikely of places-the last leper colony in the continental United States.


----------



## Meka

The Fourth Bear by Jasper Fforde

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Beck

I have been under a lot of stress for months now (not that it's gone away), but I knew I hadn't been eating very well. So I picked up Eat for Health on Sunday, and I've been giving it a go - so far, so good:



Turns out the doctor who wrote the book has his office about 20 minutes away from where I live. Wish I'd found out about him sooner. Oh well, at least I have the book now.

Also "bought" 2 freebies, one by Lawrence Block (One Thousand Dollars a Word) and one by Richard Hein (Trials by Fire, first in a series). Both were free the other day. Lawrence Block's I think is a writer's wish fulfillment (it's a short story) and sounds like fun, while the second I had put in my Wish List a little while ago - went back thru the Wish List the other day and found out it was free, promised some fun, so why not?

And today I just bought Dateline:Atlantis, a Kindle Daily Deal that I bought sight unseen:



Guess the goal of the last few days for me has been FUN.


----------



## cshoughton

I'm a bit jealous of all the buying you all manage. Ever since we bought our house (a year and a week ago), we haven't had a dollar to spare. That said, I've made it through 86 books so far this year. My goal is a 100 (for the Goodreads challenge). I've mostly been relying on my local library and titles in the public domain. 

That said, it has really changed what I decide to read. I'm more likely now to select from among what's there before me, and that's led me to some nice surprises, especially across genres.

Craig


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week's DTB purchase was:










I've been a fan of Price's work for a long time, and this book looked interesting. It's a combination biography, film fact, and interview book. I'm about halfway through it. It was done with the cooperation of Vincent Price, but doesn't seem to have been published until 2013, although the introduction by Peter Cushing is dated 1994. Very strange.

This week's ebook purchase was:



The latest in the _Engines of God_ series by Jack McDevitt, one of my favorite SF authors. He's one of the few contemporary writers that I would purchase a hardcover book from immediately on publication in my pre-Kindle days.

Mike


----------



## deckard

Should be waiting for me at home.


Has received some good reviews, on Amazon, Goodreads, and newspapers. Interesting concept. And I am a fan of JJ Abrams.

I am looking forward to reading.


----------



## NicWilson

I'm on a little bit of a literary hiatus, until I get a few side projects finished, and haven't had time to read. Last book I bought was Year One (I think?) Douglas Adams style scifi satire. Good stuff.


----------



## Maverick

I bought these in the past few weeks:

1) Jules Verne Collection



2) Devil in the Grove


----------



## Patty Jansen

Memory by Linda Nagata



This book is totally awesome.


----------



## Maverick

I bought:

1) Defending Jacob by William Landay



2) Whistle by James Jones


----------



## Meka

Kindred by Octavia Butler

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KTaylor-Green

I bought:
The Gods of Guilt by Michael Connelly
Casino Royale by Ian Flemming
Shiver by Karen Robards
Devil's Dilemma by Serena Robinson

I don't have a budget either, just pretty much get what I want. No since trying to stick to what I know I can't!


----------



## deckard

I bought three books today about beer and brewing:





and



What can I say&#8230;&#8230; I love my hobby of home brewing.

Deckard


----------



## Chelle Ramsey

I just purchased "After the Storm" by Te` Russ.


----------



## balaspa

The Goldfinch. It's getting rave reviews and huge buzz and was just $2.99 this week for the Kindle.


----------



## elaineorr

Snowbound by Blake Crouh
Death will Extend Your Vacation by Elizabeth Zevlin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I read the first Evan Tanner book, _The Thief Who Couldn't Sleep_ by Lawrence Block, back in the 70's, I believe. I never forgot that book, although it got lost a long time ago. I finally checked it out on Amazon, found a Kindle edition and that there were seven more books in the series. I just bought the last two.

_Me Tanner, You Jane
Tanner on Ice_

I also bought _Sizzling Sixteen_ by Janet Evanovich now that the price is only $2.99.


----------



## Gabe

I bought a non-fiction self help title that I saw advertised here on Kboards. It's called Maximizing Brain Control by Greg Frost. It seems interesting!


----------



## books_mb

I bought and read this spectacular book:

*The Challenger Launch Decision: Risky Technology, Culture, and Deviance at NASA*



Except for the report of the presidential commission, it is probably the most thorough text on the Challenger disaster. I especially liked the incredible amount of the detail on the O-ring problem and the telcon between Thiokol and NASA before the launch. I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Meka

The Husband's Secret by Liane Moriarty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ergodic Mage

I bough 

last night. Can't wait to start reading it this weekend.


----------



## Nancy Beck

As usual, my ebook buying goes unabated, lol.  Especially with the countdown sales.

These I bought because of those countdown sales:





I'd been eyeing the first one for some time, but didn't buy until the sale. The other was a new one for me that I hadn't seen before it went on sale. Sampled. Bought.

Heaven knows when I'll get to them, though, because I'm right in the middle of reading something else that I'd really like to finish first.


----------



## belindaf

I bought:



which I'm really enjoying, even if I'm only 15% through and



which I haven't started yet, but it's been a crazy couple of weeks with my own novel launch and an addiction to The Killing on Netflix.


----------



## Meka

My Man Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse

Lamb by Christopher Moore

A Fever in the Heart by Ann Rule

Cane River by Lalita Tademy

A Series of Unfortunate Events #1 The Bad Beginning by Lemony Snicket

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick

Last night I bought Quiet: The power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking for $2.99


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I already had Sarum as an ebook, so I was able to get the audio for $3.99. I'm looking forward to listening on my walks.


----------



## Nancy Beck

My personal life has been a mess (my day job, ditto), so I decided to go for yet another self help title yesterday:



I'm hoping this will point me in the right direction and/or confirm certain decisions I've come to.

I also recently bought Photoshop Elements 11 (after 12 refused to install on my computer). Since I've been using PSE 7 for a few years, I thought I'd need help figuring out where everything is as well as understanding the new stuff, so I bought:


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

The audio version of Christopher Healy's hysterical book, _The Hero's Guide to Saving Your Kingdom_.



Bronson Pinchot's performance was truly remarkable. The entire family laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Hailey Edwards

A friend recommended Dead Things by Stephen Blackmoore. It sounds interesting. I'm starting it tonight.


----------



## heidi_g

The Selkie Enchantress and the Selkie Sorceress by Sophie Moss, The Golem and The Jinni by Helene Wecker, The Ocean at the End of the Lane by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Meka

The Lottery and Other Stories by Shirley Jackson

12 Years a Slave by Solomon Northup

Rosetta, Rosetta, Sit by Me
by Linda Walvoord

    

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Meral.Mathews

Vivienne Mathews said:


> The audio version of Christopher Healy's hysterical book, _The Hero's Guide to Saving Your Kingdom_.
> 
> 
> 
> Bronson Pinchot's performance was truly remarkable. The entire family laughed and laughed and laughed.


So we did. Mr. Pinchot is one I look up to for what I do.


----------



## Maverick

I bought the Charles Dickens Collection for $2.99 and the H.G. Wells Collection for $0.99


----------



## Mark Young

Just bought Dean Koontz's *Innocence
http://www.amazon.com/Innocence-Novel-Dean-Koontz-ebook/dp/B00CQZ653S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388866633&sr=1-1&keywords=Innocence*


----------



## VictoriaP

_Second Grave on the Left_ (Charley Davidson Series), Darynda Jones

Second book in the series, UF/paranormal. I'm enjoying this series quite a bit!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

It didn't take me as long to read it this time as it did XX years ago!


----------



## AmberSkyeF

A Million Little Snowflakes. Currently I'm reading Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. I generally try to read books that will help me with the current book I'm writing.


----------



## James Everington

Alan Ryker's new Darkfuse novella... Looks superb.


----------



## Natasha Holme

The uncontroversially titled, 'God Hates You, Hate Him Back,' by CJ Werleman.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This one is free.



and with whispersync, the audio is free, too.

http://www.amazon.com/How-Live-24-Hours-Day/dp/B001WYVB74/ref=tmm_aud_title_0

I'm really enjoying the narrator and the writing. It's definitely a self-help book, but is not your usual time management helper. He goes through a lot of explanation before getting to the point, but I'm so enjoying the narration, I didn't mind at all. Only 64 pages.

I don't know when this was first published, but he talks about living on 85 pounds a year and working in an office from ten to six. Even with that, the message is still relevant.


----------



## jaimee83

The Archy McNally (Lawrence Sanders) books just came out for Kindle.  I read several in the 90's and tried to catch up when the Kindle came along.  Anyway all 13 are available on Kindle now.


----------



## Eric Mazzoni

Havana Nocturne: How the Mob Owned Cuba and Then Lost It to the Revolution. I bought the physical copy of the book because Amazon upped their free shipping to 35$. It was either pay 8$ for shipping and get nothing for it, or pay 12$ for the book.

I don't know what I'll buy next. Maybe The Abominable: A Novel by Dan Simmons. I worry about starting such long novels because it ends up taking me two months to finish.


----------



## DS5408

Never Go Back, the newest by Lee Child. 

(Don't let the movie last winter turn you off, the Jack Reacher novels are excellent!)


----------



## Atunah

I am trying to be good in 2014. I bought way to many books last year. 
So I only bought one book in the new year so far, today's kindle deal. 
It sounded so interesting to me with the setting of 1760's South Carolina and all. 
Its $1.99 today


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Because of YOU, Atunah, I bought that book too. . . . it does look good.

And shortly after that I got a promo email. . . . it had a link to 4 other books priced between $3 and $4 and said I could have any or all of them for 99 cents each.  Have to purchase by the end of the month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked up a book by KB Member J Carson Black book as part of a Kindle Daily Deal the other day and got the $0.99 offer on four books, too.



And then, I picked up the audiobook for the same book for $1.99, I think and was invited to get a free month of Audible plus one additional book free as part of my first 30 days. (Picked up the audio version 37th JD Robb/In Death book for free!)

And picked this up this week, too, one of the Kindle Daily Deals.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Because of YOU, Atunah, I bought that book too. . . . it does look good.
> 
> And shortly after that I got a promo email. . . . it had a link to 4 other books priced between $3 and $4 and said I could have any or all of them for 99 cents each. Have to purchase by the end of the month.


Yay, got another one. 

I just saw that email too, right after I said I wasn't going to buy a lot of books this year. Amazon didn't hear me, they keep tempting me.


----------



## antonnaseton

Bought Rocky Mountain Oasis, a Christian romance book. It had a good price and I was curious about the genre.
http://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Mountain-Oasis-Shepherds-Heart/dp/1478269502

I hope to God I don't regret it though. I may be a Christian, but reading Christian fiction makes me shudder. Some of the reviews said that this isn't like other Christian romances so here's crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!...


----------



## Meka

Just picked up The King of  Colored Town  by Darryl Wimberley for 99 cents. It's apart of the Amazon Local Deal. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ Kennett

Luck was with me today and I won the grand prize for an event promoting this, which was about 10 books.

Naturally, I raced out and bought the set. Eleven dystopian books for $2.99? Yes please!


----------



## Samuel Peralta

I just bought Stephen King's "Just After Sunset" for the Kindle.

I did this because last week I became an associate producer, via Indiegogo, on a film adaptation of King's 'Rest Stop', a story from that collection.

With a screenplay by Grady Michael Hill, and directed by Patrick Abernethy, the film is part of a pet project of King's, where he grants to select groups of students and aspiring filmmakers permission to adapt one of his short stories.

King says of his project, "When I started having some popular success, I saw a way to give back a little of the joy the movies had given me." I love all of King's books, so I thought it would be neat to have that link to one of his works.


----------



## deckard

Bought Irregulars yesterday and awaiting delivery.



I read the earlier book Peeler and this novel has the same main character, Sean O'Keefe, set during the Irish Civil War.

Unfortunately, unlike Peeler, this one isn't available in Kindle format.

Deckard


----------



## heidi_g

I just bought this! Gah! At $1.99 I could NOT resist, lol!



humming 

Now Suzanne takes your hand
And she leads you to the river
She is wearing rags and feathers
From Salvation Army counters
And the sun pours down like honey
On our lady of the harbour
And she shows you where to look
Among the garbage and the flowers
There are heroes in the seaweed
There are children in the morning
They are leaning out for love
And they will lean that way forever...

And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind&#8230;


----------



## Meka

Just bought Defending Jacob by William Landay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimee83

Found Lewis Grizzard on the Kindle..
Shoot low boys, they're riding Shetland ponies
Elvis is dead and I'm not feeling too good myself.
    and several others.  Have a couple more Archie McNally books to read yet.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I've been on a self help/spiritual thingie lately, and I'm continuing (so many books, not enough dough to buy them all! ).





Also, I signed up with eSoda late last year, and they just started sending out emails. I Wishlisted a few, and picked up these freebies:

The Enemy of An Enemy, by Vincent Triglisi (went thru several pages with the Linkmaker, but it didn't show up for some reason)


----------



## Kessie Carroll

I just picked up Starfire (the mending) by Stockton. It's an advanced society of dinosaurs.


----------



## elaineorr

I bought Susan Russo Anderson's Too Quiet in Brooklyn, a mystery that weaves an old murder with a new one. Read it in two sittings, which is unusual for me. www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFEY5PU

It's also only 99 cents today--not sure for how long, but a great bargain for a good book.


----------



## rosewynters

I just purchased Flowers in the Attic by VC Andrews... I read the book, many years ago, but since seeing the Lifetime remake, I decided to start reading the series again!

I've read Hollowland by Amanda Hocking, and I really enjoyed it. I think that was the first book in that series right? I've read both of the books in that series, I would definitely purchase a third.


----------



## Maverick

My recent purchases:

1) The Monuments Men
2) Homage to Catalonia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Both KB authors.


----------



## Lia Cooper

1 new book purchased this week (but hey its only tuesday )


A Rogue by Any Other Name: The First Rule of Scoundrels (Rules of Scoundrels) by Sarah MacLean

I was pretty psyched to find this book for $3.99 today on kindle. I've been wanting to read this series since Sarah spoke the DBSA podcast XD


----------



## Paul Reid

I just bought "Zoo Station" by David Downing which is available on Amazon UK's Kindle Daily Deal. I've seen some great reviews of this book and the series as a whole, so looking forward to the read.


----------



## 67499

Ordered from Amazon months ago and have reread it twice and going for a third read (and bought more copies for family and friends), because it's entertaining and fascinating - Patricia O'Conner' *Origins of the Specious: Myths and Misconceptions of the English Language*:


----------



## Mark Young

Bought Veronica Roth's I_nsurgent_ and _Allegiant_ after finishing _Divergiant_, Great series. I an reading these in anniticption my daughter will become interested after she finishes the _Hunger Games _series. For myself, I picked up a copy of Dean Koontz latest, _Innocence_.


----------



## cinisajoy

This week: Behind the Candelabra.  It is actually better than the movie.    For the record until the movie came out I did not realize that Liberace was gay.
I need to start posting in this thread more often.


----------



## Winter9_86

I bought The Snow Child by Eowyn Ive that I'm looking really forward to ! Also bought Ice People 3 (good light reading), The Book Thief and the Goldfinch :-D I have a bad arm now and have to stay home reading, so I need books. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Meka

The Body in the Library (Miss Marple Series) by Agatha Christie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Rose

I just bought "The Best Science Writing Online, 2012", which I have been meaning to read for a while. It's a great series for rooting through the ridiculous amount of science blog content out there for just the very best posts each year. Even though the original content was free, it's totally worth it for the curation.


----------



## Mark Young

Bought bestselling author/teacher James Scott Bell's latest writing book titled Write Your Novel From The Middle. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Write-Your-Novel-Middle-Approach-ebook/dp/B00IMIXI6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1393997560&sr=1-3&keywords=James+Scott+Bell Read it in a couple days. Contained great take-away value for fiction writers.. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Mark Young said:


> Bought bestselling author/teacher James Scott Bell's latest writing book titled Write Your Novel From The Middle. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Write-Your-Novel-Middle-Approach-ebook/dp/B00IMIXI6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1393997560&sr=1-3&keywords=James+Scott+Bell Read it in a couple days. Contained great take-away value for fiction writers.. I would highly recommend it.


I didn't know he had another one out; I'm reading the sample right and will probably buy it. Thanks!

I bought Photoshop Elements 11 recently, but since it's changed a lot since PSE 7 (what I've been using for a few years), I finally decided it was time to get a cheat sheet, so I could start using the darned thing more.

So I picked this up as a DTB this week (it was delivered yesterday):



I also have the PSE 11 missing manual, and I think using these together will help me do more with PSE than I've done in the past.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I bought _Glamour in Glass_ by Mary Robinette Kowal.

I've just finished her first book in the Glamour series, _Shades of Milk and Honey,_ and I enjoyed it. It's a fantasy novel set in Regency England but with glamour, a kind of magic. It is as close to a Jane Austen novel as can be written, albeit fantasy, and since glamour is one of the arts women are permitted to practice it is of course a major plot element.


----------



## VictoriaP

Books 1, 2, and 3 of Patricia Briggs' Mercy Thompson paranormal series.

  

_Moon Called_, the first one, is on sale for $2.99. I enjoyed it so much, I ran through _Blood Bound_ the same night, and then started in on _Iron Kissed_ the next day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Books 1, 2, and 3 of Patricia Briggs' Mercy Thompson paranormal series.
> 
> 
> 
> _Moon Called_, the first one, is on sale for $2.99. I enjoyed it so much, I ran through _Blood Bound_ the same night, and then started in on _Iron Kissed_ the next day.


Didn't I recommend this one to you ages ago? I love Mercy.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Mark Young said:


> Bought bestselling author/teacher James Scott Bell's latest writing book titled Write Your Novel From The Middle. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Write-Your-Novel-Middle-Approach-ebook/dp/B00IMIXI6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1393997560&sr=1-3&keywords=James+Scott+Bell Read it in a couple days. Contained great take-away value for fiction writers.. I would highly recommend it.


Bought it, will use it for my latest book. Agree that there's great value in this short ebook.


----------



## anguabell

I got _*Imperial Woman*_ because I am interested in the Chinese history. It's been on my wishlist for some time. On sale now - I got a notification through BookBub.


----------



## moirakatson

I picked up a few one-cent used paperbacks from Amazon this week:

The Left Hand of Darkness
Neuromancer

And a couple of Kindle books:

The Dispossessed
The Atlantis Gene
Let's Pretend This Never Happened


----------



## Nancy Beck

I bought a fantasy story bundle on Friday; a whole bunch of fantasy writers were included (I think there's about 8 or 9 in total). Kris Rusch has the first in her Fey series. You can have part of the proceeds go to 1 of 4 charities if you want. Link is here: http://storybundle.com/ if anyone is interested.

Anyway, I'm a big Brandon Sanderson fan and decided I'd read his contribution first, a novella:


----------



## Patrick Stemp

I bought "The Old Man and the Wasteland" by Nick Cole today on the recommendation of a blog I follow. Can't beat a $0.99 price tag.

They also recommended "The Martian" by Andy Weir, but that one is traditionally published, and rather than spend $13 CAD I'll get it from the library.


----------



## Robena

I picked up Shaw's _Rich Man Poor Man_ on kindle. It's for our next book club. I think I read it many years ago in paperback, but it's always nice to do a re-read. So far so good. ; )


----------



## PrinceValiant

A P.O.S book 11-22-63..

Man, how boring


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm feeling very smug. 
I discovered the organise-your-kindle option on my Amazon account and have just downloaded books that were on an earlier kindle but had forgotten about. I rediscovered some amazing books that I'd totally forgotten I had. Yeah! I love it when that happens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm feeling very smug.
> I discovered the organise-your-kindle option on my Amazon account and have just downloaded books that were on an earlier kindle but had forgotten about. I rediscovered some amazing books that I'd totally forgotten I had. Yeah! I love it when that happens.


The who-what-where now? That's not something I've seen before -- must go look! 

Or . . . do you mean "Manage My Kindle" -- I was hoping maybe for something that said what kindle which books were on. . . . .


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I haven't started it yet, but I recently bought The Man From Newella from Brandon Hale. I absolutely love his Day Soldiers series, so I decided to branch out and see what else he's written.

For a link to Day Soldiers 1 (Currently free on Amazon).

http://www.amazon.com/Day-Soldiers-Brandon-Hale-ebook/dp/B007QJBBE2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1394923538&sr=8-4&keywords=brandon+hale


----------



## Meka

The Mysterious Affair at Styles (Book 1 in the Hercule Poirot's series) by Agatha Christie. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rlwalke3

I read Connected by the Sea by E.L. Todd. It was a great read that leaves me wanting to read the rest of the series. Great upcoming romance novel author.


----------



## writergirl

I just discovered a new writer (to me at least) Beth Webb Hart.  I just finished Adelaide Piper and got another of her books, Moon Over Edisto.


----------



## NogDog

This should surprise no one who's been around here awhile: today I bought Raising Steam (Discworld) by Terry Pratchett, which finally made its US release (went on sale in the UK many months ago).


----------



## mphicks

I've bought a few horror titles so far this week: Books 1 and 2 of an Alaskan zombie series, "Infection and Containment: Alaskan Undead Apocalypse" by Sean Schubert, and a few .99 cent reads: The Harvest (Anne Ferretti), Toxic Shadows (Tim Curran). Also picked up Silicon Man (William Massa), another .99 cent read.


----------



## jinxdare

I bought a book called The boy who knew me when by JL Bostick that popped up on goodreads. I just finished it and I really liked it. Without giving too much away it's about a girl who has basically been dragged through the ringer. Her mother and brother were both murdered and it left her with some pretty major mental issues. It's a romance, kind of graphic but different than the last few I have read. It was only 99 cents if you like that sort of thing, I loved it so much I couldn't put it down.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J0OOUOE/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb


----------



## Sam Kates

NogDog said:


> This should surprise no one who's been around here awhile: today I bought Raising Steam (Discworld) by Terry Pratchett, which finally made its US release (went on sale in the UK many months ago).


I will be interested hearing how you felt about it.


----------



## anguabell

Sam Kates said:


> I will be interested hearing how you felt about it.


I would like to know as well!!!

I got my Amazon settlement credit today, so I finally bought Watership Down. Looking forward to re-read it on my Kindle.


----------



## Meka

Glory in Death ( book 2 in the In Death series) by J.D. Robb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mphicks

So far this week, I picked up: 

Bob Mayer's "Area 51 (Book 1)" 
Rachel Aukes' "100 Days in Deadland"
Chris Moriarity "Spin State"
Eloise J. Knapp "Pulse"
Iain Robb Wright "The Housemates"

No idea when I'll get to any of these...


----------



## CecilyKane

This week I first bought...

_The Drowning Girl_, by Caitlin Kiernan. I'd just finished her previous novel _The Red Tree_ while on the road, and hearted it so much that I forced my spouse to pull over into a McDonald's with WiFi so I could buy her next book. Then I started reading only to get irrationally angry at it for _not_ being the same book I just finished, so I put it aside for the moment to buy:

_Swan Sister_, a collection of fairy tales edited by Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling; _Children of God_, the sequel to Mary Doria Russell's spiritual science fiction book, _The Sparrow_; _Solitaire_, a virtual reality sci-fi book by Kelley Eskridge; and the _Obsidian and Blood_ series, by Aliette de Bodard, which looks to be part historical, part mystery, and part fantasy, set in the Aztec empire.


----------



## sstroble

Child of Promise:

http://www.amazon.com/Child-Promise-Becca-Price-ebook/dp/B00HDORW0M/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1395937150&sr=1-5&keywords=becca+price


----------



## Meka

One Crazy Summer by Rita Williams-Garcia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mphicks

After reading SL Huang's "Five Things..." over at Wendig's blog, I HAD to buy ZERO SUM GAME. The superhuman math geek premise is incredible, and the excerpt was very, very enjoyable. I think this book just made its way to the top of my to-read pile, and will be the focus of my attention pretty soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Zero-Sum-Game-Russells-Attic-ebook/dp/B00JASCU3I/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1396019340&sr=1-1


----------



## cinisajoy

Black to Reality (Black 4) by Russell Blake.  Black is a Private Investigator.  Yes, me queen of the cheap and free spent $5 on a book.


----------



## NanD

Preordered CJ Cherryh #15 in Foreigner series Peacemaker.
Been a year since the last one was out. (Will get it Tues)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KindleGirl

Lots of new releases this week! Trying to pace myself, even with the book credits finally coming. 


Picked up this audio book during a lightning deal for $5.40!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Two today, both countdown deals (same series), at 99 cents. Read the sample online of book 1 (Technomancer) and decided to get the second book as well (The Bone Triangle) because both were so cheap.





ETA: Yesterday, 4/2, couldn't resist, lol, to buy another ebook, yet another that was on sale (not SF or fantasy, but the first genre I ever got into, mystery:



I have to admit that the retro look of the cover caught my eye, then I saw it was an Ellery Queen mystery (an early one, as I found out), and I decided it was time to go back to my reading roots again.


----------



## Meka

The Book of Books and The Book of Books Best Fiction

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joyceharmon

I found an intriguing book last week. It's Edwardian chick lit! His Official Fiancee - premise, our heroine is a typist in an office (family had money, but now they don't), and her stiff, wooden, yet handsome boss hires her to pretend to be his fiancee for a year. Not just set in the pre-WWI era, but written and published then! Good for Downton fans - I'll bet Lady Mary and Lady Edith read this, and just know that Lady Sybil did. I'm reading it now - had to break away for a while to read my book club's book, but so far it's quite amusing. I'm going to get the author's other books.


----------



## Meka

joyceharmon said:


> I found an intriguing book last week. It's Edwardian chick lit! His Official Fiancee - premise, our heroine is a typist in an office (family had money, but now they don't), and her stiff, wooden, yet handsome boss hires her to pretend to be his fiancee for a year. Not just set in the pre-WWI era, but written and published then! Good for Downton fans - I'll bet Lady Mary and Lady Edith read this, and just know that Lady Sybil did. I'm reading it now - had to break away for a while to read my book club's book, but so far it's quite amusing. I'm going to get the author's other books.


Sounds like a fun read, adding to my TRL. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Beck

Picked this up yesterday:



It's already helped me get back on the wagon to write - had been having some problems. I like his gentle, you-can-do-it style.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I just finished reading Raising Steam, the latest Discworld book by Terry Pratchett. I just started reading Peacemaker, the latest Foreigner book by C.J. Cherryh.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Bought The Gauguin Connection this morning:



It's free. And a mystery. How could I pass it up?


----------



## Nancy Beck

This one was on sale, looked kind of cool:


----------



## rmbooks

Oh boy, I'm almost embarrassed to say that I only bought one this week. Although I have been buying probably one every week, so overall, I guess not so bad.  

Really enjoying this one too!

The Cabinet of Curiosities  - Preston and Child


----------



## tknite

Most recent thing I bought was _Red Rising_ by Pierce Brown (because it was $1.99).


----------



## Daniel Dennis

A book called Death's Twilight I received from a fellow indie writer.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I bought five books today.

*The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt* http://www.amazon.com/Goldfinch-Donna-Tartt-ebook/dp/B00BAXFECK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397662210&sr=1-1&keywords=the+goldfinch
*In the Morning I'll be Gone by Adrain McKinty *http://www.amazon.com/Morning-Ill-Be-Gone-Detective-ebook/dp/B00F1W085Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397662247&sr=1-1&keywords=in+the+morning+i%27ll+be+gone
*The Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy* http://www.amazon.com/All-Pretty-Horses-Trilogy-International-ebook/dp/B001L4Z6YO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397662296&sr=1-1&keywords=all+the+pretty+horses
*The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy* http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Border-Trilogy-Vintage-International-ebook/dp/B003XT60JU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397662329&sr=1-2&keywords=all+the+pretty+horses
*Cities of the Plain by Cormac McCarthy* http://www.amazon.com/Cities-Plain-Trilogy-Vintage-International-ebook/dp/B003YJEXRU/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397662365&sr=1-6&keywords=all+the+pretty+horses

Fun Stuff!


----------



## Meka

The Color Purple by Alice Walker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapphire

The Shy Writer Reborn by C. Hope Clark
Mrs. Lincoln's Dressmaker by Jennifer Chiaverine


----------



## Meka

Who Done It by Jon Scieszka and Autobiography of an Ex-Colored Man by James Weldon Johnson

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne Berkeley

The King by J.R. Ward. Cinder, Scarlet and Cress.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Wally Lamb's We Are Water.


----------



## Maverick

My most recent purchase, though not this week, was _Sand Omnibus_ by Hugh Howey.


----------



## alawston

Meditations on First Philosophy, by Rene Descartes. In French.

There was a reason.


----------



## meh

I purchased "Early Modern Wars 1500-1775: The Encyclopedia of Warfare". It's for research.


----------



## Meka

The Trajectory of Dreams by Nicole Wolverton

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## balaspa

Harbinger by David James Bright. I feel like I am running commercials for the guy, but I just bought it. The book just came out and it's his debut novel.


----------



## No One Here

I bought "The Supreme Moment" by C. G. Garcia.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Last week I bought:



because it was one of those Countdown dealios for 99 cents.

Yesterday, browsing thru the Kindle Daily Deals, I picked up this one:



I don't normally read YA (aside from Harry Potter, I guess), but this one sounded pretty good to me after I read the sample.


----------



## Meka

Velocity by Dean Koontz

Well-Read Women: Portraits of Fiction's Most Beloved Heroines by Samantha Hahn

Pre-Ordered To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Hit a handful of "free first in a series" books because I'm looking for some new series to dig into. 

Also, bought about $50 in Star Trek novels to keep up with the continuation of Deep Space 9.


----------



## Nichole

I just downloaded Who Owns the Future by Jaron Lanier. Can't wait to read it this weekend.


----------



## mphicks

Browsing through Amazon's kindle deals for May, I bought John Buntin's "LA Noir: The Struggle for the Soul of America's Most Seductive City" and "The Neighbors" by Ania Ahlborn.


----------



## mphicks

Just bought Nick Cutter's The Troop on my kindle, currently on sale for $3.99. 

Also bought the novella, and 2013 Shirley Jackson Award nominee, Whom The Gods Would Destroy as part of Amazon's kindle deal of the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Went to the launch party for the boxed set of this series. Lots of fun. Won a book and bought this for $0.99


----------



## LDHesler

I bought "Railsea" by China Mieville last night. Absolutely love it so far...


----------



## Nancy Beck

Picked up this one this week:



I'd picked up another one from a different author, didn't like the tone of it about halfway in, sent it back for a refund. Then I bought this one, which is much more my speed.


----------



## HoneyBadger

'Dying To Get Published' by Judy Fitzwater


----------



## alawston

HoneyBadger said:


> 'Dying To Get Published' by Judy Fitzwater


Hope you enjoy that, HoneyBadger, I was a little underwhelmed by it in the end, but I know it's a huge favourite with a lot of people.

I bought  for cheap (I think the author had another book out yesterday), because my ex-girlfriend ran away with my printed copy. It's awesome fun.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Just now, actually: ALICE I HAVE BEEN by Melanie Benjamin. I've been meaning to read it for ages, but kept forgetting. It came up on my own also-bought bar today and I went, "Ooooooh! Perfect!"

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Have-Been-Melanie-Benjamin-ebook/dp/B0030CMLI4


----------



## mphicks

Thanks to Amazon's Deal of the Day on Saturday, I picked up the first 7 The Dresden Files books by Jim Butcher. I've heard so many good things about this series and have been meaning to dive in to them for a long, long time. Then my OCD got the best of me and I splurged a bit. 7 books for the price of two paperbacks could not be beat.

Today, I bought FROZEN SOLID after catching sight of it in today's BookBub mailing. I've had my eye on this one for a while, and it's the second book featuring CDC microbiologist Hallie Leland. I still need to get the first book, THE DEEP ZONE, though it will probably be a while before I get around to this series.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Based on a G+ post by Winchell Chung (great guy who runs the Atomic Rockets site http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/) I purchased _Verdant Skies_ by Steven Jordan


----------



## anguabell

This one is on sale - a very interesting book with good explanation of basic concepts.


----------



## Nancy Beck

3 books this week:



Read part of the sample, loved the sarcastic, cynical flavor of the MC and bought it at a reduced price because it was a Kindle Daily Deal.



Someone in a thread on funny books suggested this one. It's an English comedy, and I like English comedy.  And the price of free was right. 



Another Daily Deal, I was familiar with Joseph Flynn's _The President's Henchman _ a thriller that I liked, so decided to give this one a go. Just reading the description I knew I'd buy it, because it's about someone from Hollywood in the 1930s and 1940s, a period I've been fascinated with for a long time. It's about a man whose wife buys him a typewriter from the Ben Hecht estate so he can finally write that novel he's been talking about for years. Then the estate says he has to return it, and I guess all hell or something like that breaks loose.  Somewhere in there is a mystery or thriller element, and I can hardly wait to read it.


----------



## SidneyW

The Expats, which is on sale today (5-22-14) http://www.amazon.com/Expats-Novel-Chris-Pavone-ebook/dp/B005NKGEP2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

Also: The Best Horror of the Year Vol. 6 - I got it a couple of dollars cheaper than it's listing today, so it must have been discounted briefly:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Best-Horror-Year-Volume-ebook/dp/B00H1YPUZI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400790032&sr=8-2&keywords=the+best+horror+of+the+year+datlow


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SidneyW said:


> The Expats, which is on sale today (5-22-14) http://www.amazon.com/Expats-Novel-Chris-Pavone-ebook/dp/B005NKGEP2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


Thanks, picked it up.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Beck

I needed to find some Paleo receipe books because I'm not much of a cook.

So I bought these 2 earlier this week:





Though I haven't made anything from the Bread book yet, I have made one recipe from the Almond Flour book, a porridge recipe that was pretty good - and simple.

I also bought something that I think is permafree:



Read part of the sample, liked it, wasn't too hard to buy since the price was $0.00!


----------



## 31842

I was watching this delightful documentary called Theatreland (it is about producing Ian McKellen and Patrick Stewart's Waiting for Godot at the Royal Haymarket on the West End) and realized that I had never actually read Breakfast at Tiffany's (it is the show that moves in after Godot closes). So, I picked up a copy:


----------



## Meka

The Secret History by Donna Tartt

Marketing Advice for Notary Signing Agents by Gerrie Pierre-Fleurimond

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapphire

Once Upon a Town by Bob Greene and The Burned Out Old Broads (Book V). I haven't started either yet as I am finishing Mail-Order Kid: An Orphan Train Rider's Story by Marilyn Coffey and also writing like crazy.


----------



## Meka

Matilda by Roald Dahl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapphire

Fallen Hunter by Wayne Stinnet


----------



## Cactus Lady

I bought Between the Devil and the Darkness by Lindy Spencer http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9YKHOY and Florida Sinkholes by Greg Strandberg http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNKDN2O. Short stories (Between the Devil and the Darkness is a collection) and cheap, a fun way to try out new and different things to read. They now join the approx. 13,000,000,000 other books on my Kindle waiting to be read


----------



## Nancy Beck

The 2nd book in a fellow KBoarder's fantasy series, bought on Sunday:



This one was on sale yesterday (I think), and it sounded like fun. I've been getting (for me) a number of doom and gloom stuff, so I wanted to back off a little bit on that:



Also picked this up, a permafree, it's steampunk:


----------



## balaspa

Stephen King's new novel Mr. Mercedes. I actually pre-ordered it, but the sale went through officially this week.


----------



## pagegirl

I bought Flat-Out Celeste by Jessica Park. I loved Flat-Out Love so I can't wait to read it!!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

balaspa said:


> Stephen King's new novel Mr. Mercedes. I actually pre-ordered it, but the sale went through officially this week.


Just bought that myself two hours ago. Hope to get to it this weekend.


----------



## Sapphire

Fallen Hunter by Wayne Stinnet. This writer has an interesting series.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Witch Song - picked it up today, a permafree:



It's YA fantasy, something I read occasionally.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Earlier this morning, picked up:



Found out about it from an eBookSoda email.

Read the sample (it's a cozy paranormal mystery), laughed hysterically, and I decided to buy it. Why not? I can always use a good laugh.


----------



## crtomlinson30

I finally picked up Dan Brown's _Inferno_ and I haven't been able to put it down yet.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Man, I'm out of control this week, lol . Picked up David Gaughran's latest, historical fiction:



He's keeping it at 99 cents for this week, and I happen to like historical fiction, so I picked it up.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Picked up Thomas A Mays' _A Sword Into Darkness_, which has been a good read so far. There is a humor style to the characters and events that nicely contrasts with the potential situation. It also raises the question and makes lite of the Crackpot versus Scientific Establishment, presenting both sides equally and fairly respectful while still keeping the mood lite.


----------



## TWErvin2

A while back I pre-ordered *Shattered*, an _Iron Druid Chronicles _book by Kevin Hearne.

It's due for release tomorrow.


----------



## mphicks

I saw that the first in the new line of original Veronica Mars books is on sale for $2.99, so I snagged that.


----------



## OnOneWheel

Picked up the latest Robert Galbraith/J.K. Rowling...


But first must finish...


----------



## Raybrite

Manifest Destiny. It is  a great book if you are looking for Spiritual Guidance.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Oz The Complete Collection, have always wanted to check it out,


Plob just because of the name (ha)


Klondaeg The Monster Hunter, because I keep running across it, so it must be good right?


----------



## mphicks

Thanks to some generosity from my parents and in-laws for my birthday, I found myself flush with gift cards. I splurged on the following:

*For Fun!*



*For Research/Future Novel Purposes*


----------



## Debbie Bennett

_The Bunker Diary._

To see what all the fuss was about re the Carnegie Medal and the trashing it got in the UK press.

Rather tame, I thought. Modern-day _Lord of The Flies_ but watered-down and weak. I couldn't really see the point of the novel to be honest as I didn't come away feeling any different. It could have been so much more than it was.


----------



## Nancy Beck

The 9th (I think) in the Pennyfoot Hotel mystery series:



The books in this series is an autobuy for me, although I haven't read any in a while. It'll still be a little while before I get to this one. It'll be worth the wait, because I love the characters; it's like hanging out with good friends.


----------



## malligator

The Stories of John Cheever by...well...John Cheever. That and A Dance with Dragons by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## mphicks

Bought Tobias Buckell's ARCTIC RISING, currently on sale for only $2.99! Haven't read anything by him yet, but he's an author that's been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## NogDog

New "Laundry" novel out this week:


----------



## Neekeebee

David McCullough's 1776.  His "John Adams" was one of the first books I read on my Kindle 1 and I'm looking forward to another of his books.  Seemed appropriate for today and the price was right.

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is the second book in the Marty Singer series. The first is _A Reason to Live_ and is currently free.



Four unrelated murders. Nothing special in Washington DC. Not even good enough to make the evening news. But then a concerned police lieutenant approaches retired homicide detective Marty Singer with a simple fact that changes everything.

They were all cops.

In a race to stop the killings, Marty tackles the case from the outside, chasing the killer from deadly Southeast DC to the heart of the Virginia gangland, on a mission to stop the spilling of yet more Blueblood.

I also got the audiobook narrated by Lloyd Sherr who also narrates for The History Channel.


----------



## mphicks

Bought Dead in the Water by Carol Davis this morning.


----------



## Charles Harvey

An old paperback copy of James Baldwin's *Nobody Knows My Name.* It feels odd reading a book from the era of the early 60's and knowing so much has changed and so much has stayed the same.


----------



## mphicks

I caught a couple countdown deals on Kindle this morning, both only $0.99 at the moment.

I've been hearing so many good things about Michael Bunker's Pennsylvania and took the plunge. An omnibus for a buck? OK! Also snagged Jake Bible's MEGA, because Navy SEALs vs. giant killer sharks.


----------



## Guest

mphicks said:


> I caught a couple countdown deals on Kindle this morning, both only $0.99 at the moment.
> 
> I've been hearing so many good things about Michael Bunker's Pennsylvania and took the plunge. An omnibus for a buck? OK! Also snagged Jake Bible's MEGA, because Navy SEALs vs. giant killer sharks.


I am very curious about the Michael Bunker book. I am eyeing this since I get word of it but have not been brave enough to purchase it yet. The Amish Sci-fi thingy sounds a little ... weird  but I am interested.

Since I am already here: Bought yesterday all three ´What To Read After 50 Shades Of Grey´ boxed sets. Lots of for me unknown authors among them. Three bucks for approx. 30 full length novels is such a bargain I didn´t even have to think twice about it.


----------



## mphicks

Candy Girl Miranda said:


> I am very curious about the Michael Bunker book. I am eyeing this since I get word of it but have not been brave enough to purchase it yet. The Amish Sci-fi thingy sounds a little ... weird  but I am interested.


Yeah, Amish sci-fi is a weird mash-up, but I'm curious enough to spend the dollar on it, and it's low-risk enough for me to try. It'll probably be a while before I get to it, though.


----------



## Guest

mphicks said:


> Yeah, Amish sci-fi is a weird mash-up, but I'm curious enough to spend the dollar on it, and it's low-risk enough for me to try. It'll probably be a while before I get to it, though.


No worries. I have so much books to read myself and still buying constantly new ones so I totally feel with you, but I wll keep an eye out. I stumbled upon it first via what´s-his-name? The one who designed the Hugh Howey cover. Yeah, that guy. And I was like, oh such a beauty, without knowing anything at all about the book, or the author. Hmm.. might risk it, just for the fun of it. I mean, seriously, Amish sci-fi? 

Also just one-clicked part three of the ongoing serial by KBoards very own V.J. Chambers ´The Way Of All Flesh´.


----------



## mphicks

Candy Girl Miranda said:


> No worries. I have so much books to read myself and still buying constantly new ones so I totally feel with you, but I wll keep an eye out. I stumbled upon it first via what's-his-name? The one who designed the Hugh Howey cover. Yeah, that guy. And I was like, oh such a beauty, without knowing anything at all about the book, or the author. Hmm.. might risk it, just for the fun of it. I mean, seriously, Amish sci-fi?
> 
> Also just one-clicked part three of the ongoing serial by KBoards very own V.J. Chambers 'The Way Of All Flesh'.


Yes! The cover designer is Jason Gurley. He does some terrific art work and is a damn fine writer himself. Check out his new book, Eleanor, one of these days. Really good stuff.


----------



## Guest

mphicks said:


> Yes! The cover designer is Jason Gurley. He does some terrific art work and is a d*mn fine writer himself. Check out his new book, Eleanor, one of these days. Really good stuff.


The name escaped me obviously, but I have his website bookmarked just to take a look at his designs from time to time. They are seriously cool. For the covers alone I would buy some of those books. 

I wasn´t aware that Jason is a writer as well. Going to take a look now at his book. Thanks.


----------



## mphicks

Candy Girl Miranda said:


> The name escaped me obviously, but I have his website bookmarked just to take a look at his designs from time to time. They are seriously cool. For the covers alone I would buy some of those books.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Jason is a writer as well. Going to take a look now at his book. Thanks.


No problem, hope you enjoy! If you haven't already, be sure to join his mailing list, too. He's got a nice habit of giving away his stories, and those of other writer's as well, and recommends some solid books, too.


----------



## Guest

mphicks said:


> No problem, hope you enjoy! If you haven't already, be sure to join his mailing list, too. He's got a nice habit of giving away his stories, and those of other writer's as well, and recommends some solid books, too.


Now I feel *really* stupid. I always only looked at his portofolio, but never saw his own books. Now they jumped on me like never before. Selective reading/looking at stuff, I guess.

Just read the reviews for ´Eleanor´ and those first ones are beautiful, and really thoughtful, like art. Love them, and if the book is as good as those reviews then this might be a real gem of a novel. Bunker & Gurley, gonna give them a proper look tomorrow. It´s a little late for me already, so better not rush into decisions but I am fairly certain I have made up my mind already. Going to check out his other books as well.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

So far this week, I bought: all three books in *The Origin Mystery* series by A. G. Riddle and *Lighter Days, Darker Nights* in the *Rune Breaker* series by Landon Porter.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

I've just got Laika in Lisan by Marion Darrow, which I found via a link on Goodreads. 

The other thing I got was a new novel about Richard III  as I love books about Richard III.


----------



## NogDog

Picked up _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, as it's been on my radar for awhile and is currently on sale for $2.51.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I just bought Stephen King's Doctor Sleep, but I must secretly confess that I bought an actual paper copy. As far as Kindle goes, I just bought Vortex by Robert Charles Wilson, sequel to Spin and Axis, a compelling little science fiction trilogy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> Picked up _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, as it's been on my radar for awhile and is currently on sale for $2.51.


Thanks! Have this in paper, needed it on Kindle. Major Feynman fan here. *hugs Kindle happily*

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

How do you post the clickable book covers? I've tried searching to no avail and I just can't figure it out.


----------



## crebel

Mandy said:


> How do you post the clickable book covers? I've tried searching to no avail and I just can't figure it out.


Mandy, there is this thread which explains it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.0.html

You can scroll down to the bottom of any page and click on the blue Link-Maker or access it by the drop-down menu on the headers under "Readers". It's easy!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you, Crebel! Testing...

My purchases this week:


----------



## Mandy

Yay, that was easy enough. Thanks again, Crebel!


----------



## crebel

Mandy said:


> Yay, that was easy enough. Thanks again, Crebel!


You're welcome! Pearl Buck is my all-time favorite writer and Imperial Woman is a great start if you haven't read her before. Enjoy.


----------



## Mandy

crebel said:


> You're welcome! Pearl Buck is my all-time favorite writer and Imperial Woman is a great start if you haven't read her before. Enjoy.


I actually picked that one up because I had remembered that one of the KB readers was a huge fan. It was on sale and the sample impressed me. It's good so far!


----------



## Meka

Black Firsts: 4,000 Ground-Breaking and Pioneering Historical Events by
Jessie Carney Smith

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AJStewart

I'll second all the mentions for Jason Gurley. Haven't read Elenor yet but will soon, but his short The Dark Age was outstanding (and I don't read shorts as a rule).


This week I bought 2 kindle board regulars, very different, but if you like romance with light steam, Rosalind James' Just This Once:



And for men's action/adventure in the Florida Keys, Fallen Out by Wayne Stinnett is fun stuff (and I write a lot based in Florida so I loved his sense of the Keys).


----------



## mphicks

I just bought (and started reading) Iain Rob Wright's new thriller, Soft Target.


Other additions for the week:

    

Thank goodness for sales and cheap e-books!!!

And coming on Tuesday:


----------



## daleibitz

I bought Desire Untamed, by Pamela Palmer. I can't wait to start reading!


----------



## Bre_Faucheux

I bought 'We Were Liars' by E. Lockhart. Heard good things about it via BookTube recommendations. Supposedly it has a surprising ending so I am trying my hardest to remain spoiler free.


----------



## Paul Reid

"The English Monster" by Lloyd Shepherd. A fictional tale about a real-life series of murders in Regency London. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## katrina46

Beautiful Girl, a book that was popular with preteens  in the eighties when I was in middle school. I thought of it a few weeks ago and wanted to read it again for some strange reason. I'm a bit old for it now, but I ordered a used print copy from Amazon and it came today.


----------



## mphicks

I saw that Joseph A Turkot's Rain Trilogy was on sale and picked up those yesterday:


And I also saw this new short story from Robert McCammon and decided to give it a whirl:


----------



## nancypants

Two awesome books I bought this week were The Secret Saboteurs and Spider Bones. Both books were fantastic to read. I recommend them to anyone who likes thrillers and that edge of your seat experience.


----------



## mphicks

Bought and read Dead Five's Pass by Colin F. Barnes. I'll have a review up at my blog tomorrow.


----------



## Meka

Forty Acres by Dwayne Alexander Smith

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## mphicks

Bought this novella, Conduits by Jennifer Loring (from DarkFuse). Read it nearly a single sitting and loved the heck out of it!


----------



## Lcthulou

#Newsfail from Citizen Radio
Maplecroft from Cherie Priest
Ancillary Justice from Ann Leckie


----------



## Chad Grills

Zero to One by Peter Thiel... game chaining book. Will be doing a video review for that one soon!


----------



## paf2011

The Dinner by Herman Koch


----------



## Paul Reid

"The Panther" by Nelson DeMille. Its reviews are fairly middling to poor, but I have to say I'm enjoying it so far. (Maybe because it's different to what I normally read.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Salzburg Connection by Helen McInnes. It's one of my favorite mid-century spy novels and one of the few paperbacks I kept (cover price $1.50). But, I just couldn't read when I started a reread because of faded type, not to mention mature eyes. So, I got the ebook and I'm really enjoying it.



The ebook was actually just published in January, 2013.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I've just bought the 9th book in the 'Zom-B' series by Darren Shan. Started reading the series some time last year and I've been eating them up with as much relish as a zombie eating brains!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZOM-B-Family-Darren-Shan-ebook/dp/B00GVJ75LQ


----------



## mphicks

Recent buys were:


----------



## alawston

- in Kindle and paperback formats. Still waiting for the paperback to arrive, mind...


----------



## EC Sheedy

This thread made me check my recent purchases: 

Sleeping Dog: A Leo and Serendipity Mystery. Dick Lochte
Winter Solstice, Rosamund Pilcher (An oldie but a goodie that my writers' group wants to talk about.)
Promises of London: A short story. Hugh Howey (Gone are the sand and silos. In are lover's locks on a London bridge.)

Currently reading (almost finished and loving it!) The _Mesalliance_, by Stella Riley


----------



## mphicks

My latest book buy, and up next on my to-read queue:


----------



## Melisse

My latest buys:

Mistletoe Kisses Yuletide Joy,    Jo Beverley

Darkness New Species 12,  Laurann Dohner


----------



## Fredster

Hang on a second. It's possible to only buy one book in a week?

WHAT MADNESS IS THIS?


----------



## mphicks

Just bought Bird Box for $1.99.


----------



## mphicks

More books bought today...


And a short story.


That should be it for a short while (I think/hope).


----------



## QuantumIguana

I purchased The Ghost Brigades, the second book in the Old Man's War series by John Scalzi. I finished the first book a first book a couple days ago and enjoyed it, so I bought the next. I'm enjoying that one too. I've avoided military science fiction for a while, I guess I got burned on some authors using it as a soapbox for their political views, but I am really enjoying this.


----------



## Maddie_K

I say I don't like serial novels and looking back, three of my last four purchases were serials:
Peter and the Monsters #28:

Caverns and Creatures Story #14:

Isaac the Fortunate #4:

And one lone stand-alone novel:


----------



## mphicks

Thanks to some Amazon markdowns for the holiday's, I've stocked up a bit! Got each of these for less than $4 so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I enjoyed this one already.



A sunny place for shady people.
Vacations can be murder, especially when you're Mercy Watts. She's trying to get away from it all, including her godmother's lawsuit and a certain situation with the mafia. So she heads to Roatan, Honduras, a place known for scuba diving and lawlessness. Mercy's on the island less than twenty-four hours when she discovers that she hasn't gotten away from anything. Her problems hitched a ride and increased tenfold. The deeper she dives, the more dangerous her vacation becomes. She must stop a murder or she'll be the next on the hit list.

I read the first one some time ago and really liked it.


----------



## cinisajoy

Wayne Stinnett' s Fallen Mangrove.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Complete Making of Indiana Jones: The Definitive Story Behind All Four Films, by J. W. Rinzler

I have sworn off paper books, but I keep finding excuses to buy them anyway. I really enjoyed a Kindle book on the making of the original Star Wars movie recently, so after viewing Raiders of the Lost Ark for the first time in years I felt the urge to buy this book. There doesn't seem to be anything comparable available for Kindle. I just received it today but thumbing through it, it appears it is a worthy purchase.


----------



## Meka

Books to Die For by John Connolly

The Moving Finger (Miss Marple #4) by Agatha Christie

The Girl in 6E by A R Torre

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've purchased this:

_When the Fires Burn High and The Wind is From the North: The Pastoral Science Fiction of Clifford D. Simak_, by Robert J. Ewald.



Not a Kindle volume, but a biographical and critical work about one of my top five favorite authors. It's slated to arrive Wednesday or Thursday.*

Mike

*It arrived Monday. That's quick delivery.


----------



## cinisajoy

Chicken soup for the soul 20th Anniversary and Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## LeeStrauss

I bought The Law of Moses by Amy Harmon. Good read.


----------



## mphicks

This week's purchases! ...and it's only Monday.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

_The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins.

(I was ... underwhelmed.)


----------



## belindaf

Today's purchase is "The Suicide" by Mark SaFranko



Also, I bought "The Dinner" by Herman Koch earlier in the week.



I have to finish Cold Moon on my Kindle



AND Sharp Objects in paperback before I can read either of the new two.

Only so many hours in the day...


----------



## cinisajoy

Cheaper by the dozen and Belles on their toes.


----------



## loriann

The Stranger by Harlan Coben. Starts out great. We'll see.


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

Haven't bought any this week, but I DID go to the library for the first time in far too many years.  Got out a few books on feudal Japan.  I have an idea for a new booky, but I don't know enough about the setting to get started.  Grrr!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Dry Bones: A Walt Longmire Mystery by Craig Johnson

Whiskey Kills: A Killstraight Story by Johnny D. Boggs

Mojave by Johnny D. Boggs

Cossack Three Ponies by James Reasoner

Craig Johnson is an auto-buy for me, but as for the others, I'm on a Western jag right now. Have also borrowed quite a few through KU and have been delighted to discover Boggs and Reasoner.


----------



## cinisajoy

Wonderful Tonight by Pattie Boyd.  (She was married to George Harrison and Eric Clapton. )
Cheaper by the dozen and Belles on their Toes by Frank Gilbreth. 
All things great and small by James Herriot.


----------



## 67499

Discovered *I Was a Child of Holocaust Survivors* by Bernice Eisenstein. A memoir of the childhood - in words and sketches - of a Canadian artist whose parents survived the Nazi death camps. A book that is both fine and terrible.

Link Maker can't find the book, so here's the URL: http://www.amazon.com/I-Was-Child-Holocaust-Survivors/dp/1594489181/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1431654569&sr=1-3&keywords=eisenstein%2C+bernice


----------



## Darktsar

Bought my first China Mieville - The City & The City
Such a cool concept and have loved the first 30%

To keep within my (nebulous) budget I read a lot of out of copy right stuff so this week I also picked up Memoirs of Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds - by Charles Mackay. Haven't read it since I was at university and I'm enjoying becoming reacquainted with all the weirdness (fact: tyromancers divine the future through the medium of cheese)


----------



## loriann

House of Darkness House of Light by Perron. Reading zillions of true paranormal this year.


----------



## danpadavona

The Gypsy Morph (Genesis of Shannara Book 3) by Terry Brooks. 
Loved it!


----------



## hamerfan

Flowers For Algernon by Daniel Keyes.
I've wanted to read it for a long time but never have. I'll be starting it soon.


----------



## Maria Romana

I've been on a Western/Cowboy jag lately (totally new for me), so last night picked up one by KBoard's own Patricia McLinn:


----------



## danpadavona

Just grabbed some indie Dystopian horror from Zach Bohannon:










It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine...


----------



## 67499

*Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind* by Yuval Noah Harari. It's a fascinating read in the Neil deGrasse Tyson style of "we thinking creatures are less significant in the universal order than the bacteria in our guts which outnumber all the stars in the universe and we should be happy we're here at all." Ie, the kind of book that makes you want to go whimper in a closet or stand outside on a starry night and wonder at the marvel of life.


----------



## loriann

Diary of a Psychic by Sonia Choquette. So good.

Going Solo - Roald Dahl


----------

